# 03 350 rancher help



## Yarbie (Dec 14, 2012)

Ok guys my buddy said I could have his stock shocks and muffler off his 450r . I was just trying to fig out if they would fit because I'm sure the shocks would make it ride a lot better . I could fab up the muffler to fit but would it help any . Any help would be great thanks


----------



## Yarbie (Dec 14, 2012)

Ok guys the shocks are 3" longer do u think they will be to much for my axles I can make them fit


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You could try them and see. I would run them on Full Soft setting to help keep the ride smoother and not max out the axles too much. There's only 1 way to find out!


----------



## Yarbie (Dec 14, 2012)

That's what I was thinking because they should compress a little . And maybe just like a 2" lift I'm not going to be jumping it or anything like that. It's for the mud I have a set of edl's on it so it don't have a lot of speed any more lol


----------

